# If.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If Biden were to get elected, he will not be in office one year before he is removed for being mentally incompetent and Harris and her liberal socialism will be running the country. This election is not about electing Joe Biden, it is about putting a liberal socialist woman in the White House. The dems(and the Billionaires that contribute) did not get Hillary in the White House, so they are trying to back door Harris inside the WH.

Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nancy referencing the 25th amendment after the POTUS was diagnosed with Covid was a mere smokescreen......they were really looking at it for their ticket, using the POTUS as cover. 
My take.......President Trump will win in a landslide of epic proportions. The media has been fully exposed and is no doubt complicit in their efforts. Bad thing for the News Agency's.....the WWW.
Lots of retailers folded because of our connectivity, the Media hasn't been able to hide their lies because of our connectivity. It will be their demise as well.....
I don't know of anyone that voted for President Trump who will not be voting for him again.....nobody. 
They couldn't get out the vote for a white woman, they ain't gonna get it out for this white man....and the colored folks don't give two rats asses about Biden.....all they see is "three strikes your out" laws, and it was...without a doubt, some of the stupidest legeslation leading to equally stupid laws this country has ever seen since prohibition.....
I'm actually pleased with the media, it's helping energize the Republican effort and not allowing folks to become lax and lazy. 
Trump 2020!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Got my fingers crossed!

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The Dark Web is alit with rumors that the Democrats have already conceded the election internally and they are preparing for a Dark Winter. Biden referred to a Dark Winter twice in the second debate.

The Dark Winter is anticipating riots, looting, etc. (same stuff we saw in June) throughout the country and will be instigated immediately after Trump is confirmed as elected. Depending on the margin, they may try taking the election before the Supreme Court, but that would be stacked against them upon appointment of ACB.

My wife and I are doing our normal winter prep a little earlier and an little heavier than normal, anticipating that crap might get a little tense in the weeks after the election. I'm filling my diesel tanks, generator gas, winter food supply, etc.

I might be wrong (and I hope I am) but I believe an ounce of preparation is worth a pound of problems.

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Info, about Michigan and the pollical breakdown. I'm in the yellow area, in the U of the blue/purple. I'm also counting on the news media being WRONG. The mail in ballots are going to be problematic, I do believe. Here the USPS is slllloooowwww. If ballot is post marked by the day before election day, it needs to be counted. So it could be a couple of weeks before finalized. 

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> The Dark Web is alit with rumors that the Democrats have already conceded the election internally and they are preparing for a Dark Winter. Biden referred to a Dark Winter twice in the second debate.
> 
> The Dark Winter is anticipating riots, looting, etc. (same stuff we saw in June) throughout the country and will be instigated immediately after Trump is confirmed as elected. Depending on the margin, they may try taking the election before the Supreme Court, but that would be stacked against them upon appointment of ACB.
> 
> Ralph


Could be Ralph.....but as far as the riots going on, that will depend solely on Trump. If he is re-elected he will be free to rule as he sees fit on the riots. They might think twice about rioting very long once Martial Law is imposed....and I am pretty sure Trump is not going to let that BS go on with no election yoke to bind him. But, you never know for sure until the fat lady sings.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Could be Ralph.....but as far as the riots going on, that will depend solely on Trump. If he is re-elected he will be free to rule as he sees fit on the riots. They might think twice about rioting very long once Martial Law is imposed....and I am pretty sure Trump is not going to let that BS go on with no election yoke to bind him. But, you never know for sure until the fat lady sings.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I hope you're right but I don't think they'll go down without a fight.

Australia is on a total lock down, Europe is threatening. I don't know if they're talking big or what.

I'm taking the attitude of "hope for the best, but prepare for the worst." (BTW: I'm not a Prepper.) Because we may be isolated for 2-3 months due to ice or flooding, I'm just doing my preparation in advance.

Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Could be Ralph.....but as far as the riots going on, that will depend solely on Trump. If he is re-elected he will be free to rule as he sees fit on the riots. They might think twice about rioting very long once Martial Law is imposed....and I am pretty sure Trump is not going to let that BS go on with no election yoke to bind him. But, you never know for sure until the fat lady sings.
> 
> Regards, Mike


As I understand it, under the Constitution, Trump cannot just declare martial law unless specifically asked for help by the local mayor or governor. It is basically up to the local authorities to ask for federal help. There is an "out" on this in that he can declare martial law if Congress approves it.

The president may also deploy troops without a state's request if an "unlawful obstruction," domestic violence or similar civil unrest is creating barriers to execution of the law. Troops may be used either to assist local law enforcement or, if necessary, to supplant them. In the latter case, the act authorizes a form of martial law, triggered by vague criteria and with few clear constraints on its use.

Seattle, Portland, Chicago, etc., came close to this, but, IMO, it was setup by the Democrats to sucker Trump into doing something unconstitutional so they jump up and down making all kinds of noise. He didn't take the bait (smart move in my opinion).

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> As I understand it, under the Constitution, Trump cannot just declare martial law unless specifically asked for help by the local mayor or governor. It is basically up to the local authorities to ask for federal help. There is an "out" on this in that he can declare martial law if Congress approves it.
> 
> The president may also deploy troops without a state's request if an "unlawful obstruction," domestic violence or similar civil unrest is creating barriers to execution of the law. Troops may be used either to assist local law enforcement or, if necessary, to supplant them. In the latter case, the act authorizes a form of martial law, triggered by vague criteria and with few clear constraints on its use.
> 
> ...


Seems there is a lot of opinion on Martial Law. Pretty sure the President could use the Insurrection Act to declare Martial Law if needed.

Here is another take on what a President could do....or not do.

https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-military/2020/10/23/how-the-president-could-invoke-martial-law/

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vol said:


> If Biden were to get elected, he will not be in office one year before he is removed for being mentally incompetent and Harris and her liberal socialism will be running the country. This election is not about electing Joe Biden, it is about putting a liberal socialist woman in the White House. The dems(and the Billionaires that contribute) did not get Hillary in the White House, so they are trying to back door Harris inside the WH.
> 
> Mike


Sorry Mike, but if Biden/Harris win, he will not make it to Inauguration Day! He will mysteriously die of COVID or get swept off to the nursing home.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Biden for Resident!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It’s really pathetic to watch sometimes.....having just been thru a personal struggle I really feel sorry for the guy. I’m often remembering The former POTUS words “joe, you don’t have to do this...”. He should have heeded the wise ones advice....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> It's really pathetic to watch sometimes.....having just been thru a personal struggle I really feel sorry for the guy. I'm often remembering The former POTUS words "joe, you don't have to do this...". He should have heeded the wise ones advice....


Maybe he doesn't remember the advice. 

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If Biden wins, Harris as president IS what the goal is. It will be the greatest trick ever played in world history. Harris has already declared suspension of gun sales and gun grabbing as an executive order. Criminals will run wild and police will be ordered to stand down. 
Pelosi is already doing her practice run 25th amendment on Sleepy Joe. 
Imagine the democrat presidential candidate that got the least amount of votes and dropped out earliest in the democrat presidential primary becomes president!

How could even a hard core democrat want the least desirable candidate to become president? 
That's how deeply democrats hate.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would guess the price of diesel fuel would double in the first year green new deal Joe takes office. 
My average annual diesel fuel bill is $12,000. If it doubles, In MY situation, I would have to eat almost all of that cost. My hay price is dictated to me by my mulch hay buyers. I sell maybe 10% feed hay, which I have at least a small chance of raising the price.

$12,000 is a big chunk of my gross income from hay sales.

Also saw that Biden will raise the tax rates a on small businesses.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)




----------

